
Incentivized Guardianship - jordiw
https://www.overcomingbias.com/2020/07/incentivized-guardians.html
======
jawns
Auctioning guardianship responsibilities seems like it will attract people or
organizations who are primarily financially driven and looking to do the bare
minimum, or who have to bid so low to compete that they don't have margin to
do more than bare minimum. I would compare it to for-profit prisons in terms
of incentives.

Just as with the foster care system, it seems like kinship is best, and next
best is people who aren't doing it primarily for the money. Next best after
that is arguably mission-driven nonprofits. Bottom of the barrel should be
financially driven guardians.

~~~
notahacker
Tbf, it's not as bad as the author's linked proposal for 'health vouchers', in
which profit driven _de facto_ health insurers have absolute discretion on
whether to pay for treatment based on whether it'll be exceeded by the bonuses
the government pays them for that patient continuing to be alive...

------
wikibob
Read “How the elderly lose their rights” in the New Yorker.

Guardianship in the US is a travesty.

[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/10/09/how-the-
elderl...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/10/09/how-the-elderly-lose-
their-rights)

------
simonebrunozzi
> In the United States, a million and a half adults are under the care of
> guardians, either family members or professionals, who control some 273
> billion dollars in assets.

Wow, had no idea of the magnitude of this aspect of American life. (I live in
San Francisco since 2012).

~~~
capdeck
There was an article or a documentary (cant find it now for some reason) about
a corrupt "professional" guardian and a judge. She would find older people or
couples with some assets and no or remote relatives, come up with some
bullshit story and take over guardianship in court with the help of the judge.

She'd then charge $7 / min if ward calls her for anything, would do
unnecessary repairs, move them from their house into a tiny studio, and then
to nursing home shortly after, etc. Basically everything she can to drain the
assets as soon as possible.

What was really striking, that in some cases there were relatives who'd find
out about what is going on - and even one couple's daughter could not take
guardianship back from that professional guardian in court.

I don't know how widespread such abuse really is, but with the sheer amount of
power that guardian has and the fact that wards are usually old, sick or
disabled people, i can imagine the abuse is rampant.

~~~
justinclift
Possibly this?

[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/10/09/how-the-
elderl...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/10/09/how-the-elderly-lose-
their-rights)

